# Pawmies here.



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2021)

Adorable! Are they yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


like babies, if only they stayed that size....


----------

